# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Foto- Gallerie-Kann man die Bilder bearbeiten?

## Sanchez

Habe versehentlich 2 gleiche Bilder raufgeladen und würde es gerne löschen. Geht das? Ebenso würde ich gerne ein anderes noch umbenennen wäre aber ned so dringend.Habe leider nix gfunden wo man die bearbeiten kann aber vl. brauch einfach auch eine Brille.

Danke

----------


## pAz

wollte ich auch schon mal ansprechen!
ich würde es besser finden,wenn man (wie bei den posts)eine zeit lang alles ändern kann(verschiebn,benennen,usw.(nicht nur als mod.) 
lg

----------


## mafa

habs dir gelöscht
weiß jetzt nicht ob man als nicht mod was löschen kann, aber wenns nicht geht, brauchst nur einem mod der online is eine pm schreiben und der löschts gleich.
is auch kein schlimmer aufwand

ps: dein trikot is dir zu groß  :Twisted:

----------


## Sanchez

ok danke ja das is sicherheitshalber in XL damits übers jacket passt

----------


## Red

Da wächsd da Bua no nei.

----------


## Sanchez

hallo könnte ich einen mod bitten ein bild aus meiner gallerie zu löschen da es dies in verbesserter version gibt? ich weiß habs erst heute rein gestellt vl. wäre ja was zu machen...
bild wäre "snowboard kicker"     einfach löschen wenn möglich danke

----------


## mafa

schon weg

----------


## Sanchez

danke  :Smile:

----------


## klamsi

also i wärm des ganze kurz auf.....i glaub bis jetzt kann ma bilder ja selbst nicht löschen oder ?.....wär des ned möglich dass des geht ?....immer an mood dafür belästigen is ja a a wengal bled.....wär super wenn ma des vl. doch machen könt.....!

thx  :Beer:

----------


## klamsi

i stell die frage einfach kurz hier rein....

ich kann komischerweise manche bilder nicht bewerten...andere schon...woran liegt das ?

----------


## noox

Gib bitte mal ein Beispiel, welche du bewerten kannst und welche nicht.

Steht bei denen, die du bewertet hast, zufällig: "Dein Rating für dieses Foto:"

----------


## klamsi

dieses hier zb. https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html




> Steht bei denen, die du bewertet hast, zufällig: "Dein Rating für dieses Foto:"


hätt ich nicht gesehen....

komischerweise gets jetzt wieda.....könts sein das ich bei manchen fotos nicht angemeldet war als user ? obwohl im board schon ?

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> dieses hier zb. https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...it-recent.html
> 
> 
> 
> hätt ich nicht gesehen....
> 
> komischerweise gets jetzt wieda.....könts sein das ich bei manchen fotos nicht angemeldet war als user ? obwohl im board schon ?


Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn man im Board automatisch eingeloggt ist und dann die Rangersseite mit dh-rangers.com/ aufruft nicht eingeloggt ist und mit https://www.dh-rangers.com/ eingeloggt ist.
Viell ist das die Lösung des Problems. 

bzw @noox: Gibt es eine Lösung für dieses Problem?

----------


## noox

Ja, das stimmt. Die Cookies hängen von der Domain ab. Und www.dh-rangers.com und dh-rangers.com sind zwei verschiedene Domains. Wobei es so ist, dass Cookies für dh-rangers.com auch für www.dh-rangers.com gelten, aber nicht umgekehrt.

Und die Lösung ist die: Wenn jemand auf dh-rangers.com geht, wird er auf www.dh-rangers.com umgeleitet. 

Und ja: Das werde ich noch reinprogrammieren.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> ........Und die Lösung ist die: Wenn jemand auf dh-rangers.com geht, wird er auf www.dh-rangers.com umgeleitet. 
> 
> Und ja: Das werde ich noch reinprogrammieren.


Cool, danke!

----------


## klamsi

thx !

----------


## klamsi

mir is grad aufgefallen das ma in seiner eigenen galerie die photos zwar nachbearbeiten kann aber wie eh und jeh nicht löschen....

wäre das nicht möglich das mans einführt ? würd gerne ein paar verbannen aber ohne zuerst einen mod fragen zu müssen  :Wink: 

thx
fg

----------


## pAz

noox meinte mal,dass des ned gscheid wär,da es dann immer "tote" links gäbe...

----------


## klamsi

aso...

naja...mir gets ja eher um fotos die mal raufgeladen wurden aber eigentlich unnötig sind weil keine verlinkung, schlechtes bild oder sonst was....

----------


## noox

dann findet's eh keiner - warum stören's dann?

----------


## smoe

untergraben die glaubwürdigkeit seiner driftskills  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klamsi

> untergraben die glaubwürdigkeit seiner driftskills

 genau !  :Wink:

----------


## gamml

@noox
Hmm, hab gerad die edit Funktion benutzt:

Dabei is mir ein "Problem" aufgefallen, bzw, glaub ich einen Fehler in der DownhillRangerMatrix entdeckt zu haben, :Stick Out Tongue:  folgendes, wollte ein paar Bilder hochladen, aber leider warn sie zu groß, also verkleinert und nochmal hochgeladen, dann hats funktioniert, allerdings war dann die Quali extra mieß, also auf "Foto ändern" geklickt und größeres Foto ausgewählt, des war aber geringfügig über 500kb groß, hat aber trotzdem gefunzt, dann wollt i's genau wissen, also nochmal "Foto ändern" angeklickt und orginal Foto ausgewählt und siehe da hat funktioniert, nur dass des Orginal ~1,2mb groß is  :Wink: 
Allerdings schaun die Bilder nit wie die Orginalen aus (a bissl unschärfer und überblitz kommen sie mMn rüber), muss zugeben, dass i den Trick dann bei allen Fotos angewandt hab weils doch um einiges besser ausschaut, wollt nur mal bescheid geben, k.A. ob dir des schon bekannt war, musst es auch meinetwegen nit ändern  :Twisted:  :Wink: 

 :Smile: 
lg kle

----------


## noox

interessant. Ja das Photopost, das ich für die Gallery benutze ist nicht grad sehr sauber geschrieben. Also, dass da Fehler drinnen sind, kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

Ich verwende momentan GD2 zum Resizen der Bilder. GD2 ist nicht gerade berühmt für seine Qualität. Ich werde das mal auf ImageMagick umstellen. Ich wollt es eigentlich schon umstellen. Aber leider funktioniert das Positionieren des Logos nicht richtig. Für GD2 habe ich das damals angepasst. Aber nicht für ImageMagick. Das muss ich noch ändern.

----------

